# Some more structures



## tworail

I got back into some of my unfinished business this weekend - namely a Faller station kit 'Bahnoff Waldbrunn'. I also haven't put up new pics of the Kibri depot so I did a little photo shoot. I did some weathering on the station but haven't gotten new pics yet (doh)

Here is the depot:























































Station:




























The little structure with the tin roof is a bike shed - I still have to finish painting the bikes.


----------



## Boston&Maine

tworail said:


>


This is simply amazing! 

If you had som scenery in the picture I would have to double take before I realized it is not a real building, LOL


----------



## tworail

Yeah I really need to get my a** in gear and get my layout going...


----------



## eagle37

*Source?*



tworail said:


> Yeah I really need to get my a** in gear and get my layout going...


I love that three-sectioned depot you posted today. Would you mind
telling me where it comes from?

eagle37


----------



## tworail

Yup, it's a Kibri #9462. I believe it's been out of production for quite some time, and I got my kit from eBay. I saw one on there recently but it was already built. Great thing is it's at home on any European or North American themed layout. Keep an eye on eBay they come up every now and then.

It took me about 20 hours to do this model, and it still isn't done. Had a lot of fitment issues as it had warped a bit over time, and everything has been painted and weathered. It's a big kit.


----------



## ulf999

Excellent work tworail!


----------

